# Forchheim Streckenmodell steht



## rex_sl (18. Februar 2005)

also erstmal hallo an euch franken.

Gestern abend ist von Rootboy und mir das Streckenmodell von Forchheim vollendet worden. Die Strecke wird mehr oder minder so ausschauen wie auf dem plan. 

Weitere Infos wird euch sicherlich Rootboy geben, da er die Verhandlungen mit dem Gartenbauamt geführt hat. Deshalb nochmal dicken Respekt für die Courage.


----------



## dubbel (18. Februar 2005)

ich würd mehr tables bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamaykazee (19. Februar 2005)

geiles teil. da lohnt sich dann die fahrt nach Fo noch mehr.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2005)

das sind ja nur doubles


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2005)

Schaut toll aus, Respekt........aber nur Duobles  

Sind des Rote ein Riesenanfahrtshügel und ein Riesentable  
Pooohh, des wär Geil  

G.  

PS: Wer hat seine eingewickelte Brotzeit auf die Strcke gelegt.
Und die linken Baumart erkenn ich auch net


----------



## rex_sl (20. Februar 2005)

ja da sind nur doubles. aber keine angst race doubles müssen so sein das man sie wheelen kann. also schaut auf dem modell vielleicht komisch aus. 

das hintere auf dem bild sind die fun lines. mit table, wallride, und dicken dirts die für saugeile transfers gut sind.

das vordere is die race strecke. ca 400m lang und die sprünge sind bis zu 10 meter weit. also keine chance mitn dh fully da rüberzukommen


erde ist übrigens schon mehr als genug da. jetzt muss nurnoch der schnee verschwinden


----------



## konamann (21. Februar 2005)

krank. da kann man dann erlebnistag in Fo machen. erst biken bis zum umfallen und dann noch im Magnesium klettern bis man runterfällt


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (28. Februar 2005)

alles wird gut, heute kam mir die erfreuliche Nachricht zu Ohr das für unsere Strecke in FO noch neben Grundstück, Aushub, Bagger, Radlader und Fahrer ein guter 4stelliger Betrag von der Stadt zur verfügung gestellt wird.    Das ist dann die Kohle für die Sachen die wir nicht umsonst bekommen wie Tonnenweise Brechsand, Holz und Pflastersteine...
das ist mehr als wir bis jetzt erwartet haben und wir sagen recht herzlichen Dank an die Handvoll Leute die an uns Glauben.
Das ist ein grosser Sieg den wir uns bis jetzt auf die Fahnen schreiben können. 
Wisst ihr noch letztes Jahr zu dieser Zeit war  KK noch gestanden und nicht einmal ein Jahr später dieses legale Grossprojekt! Das ist für Forchheim genauso wertvoll wie die Magnesia, da hat der Konaman recht und ich denke wenn wir des Teil mit so ner Leidenschaft bauen wie KK dann wird des echt der Hammer und es lohnt sich auch für MTB ausserhalb von Fo zu uns zu kommen und zu fahren, vorallem weil der Campingplatz nur 50m entfernt ist. Und nur ein Handwurf davon weg die RetternerKanzel die Einflugschneisse zur Fränkischen Schweiz liegt wo man richtig gut MTBen in jeder Form kann.

Probs an: Rex, Gay`ry,MadMarc, Hosen********r Koch, Palmer, derFUCH`s und noch ein paar andere ihr wisst wer gemeint ist.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (2. März 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut toll aus, Respekt........aber nur Duobles
> 
> Sind des Rote ein Riesenanfahrtshügel und ein Riesentable
> Pooohh, des wär Geil
> ...



ey man des is nix rotes des sind zwei kackbraune Holzelemente  des eine ist der Wallride und des andere wird die Riesenbox...wast scho so wie im Video  ja und hinter der ganzen Äktschnnn kommt dann noch a Spinne hin mit nem Balken drauf...so zum dagegenhupfn und drüber oder auch drunter  
vor dem ganzen Slopestylezeugs kommen die Dirtlines hin.
und die eigentliche Strecke wird für jeden fahrbar sein nur wenn du wheelst und springst wirst aber halt erst richtig schnell. Des soll fast so wie in Erl werden, nur so geil wirds eh net...probs


----------



## oBATMANo (3. März 2005)

Wollt Ihr nicht noch wenigstens Stepup und Stepdowns mit einplanen?
Sieht im Moment eher wie eine Aneinanderreihung verschiedener Dirtlines aus.
Bild kann natürlich täuschen.

Wenn Ihr so viel Erde habt, laßt Euch ne anständige Männerstartrampe aufschütten  

Habs mir grad nochmal genauer angeschaut.
Hat die Strecke nen Gefälle?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. März 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt Ihr nicht noch wenigstens Stepup und Stepdowns mit einplanen?
> Sieht im Moment eher wie eine Aneinanderreihung verschiedener Dirtlines aus.
> Bild kann natürlich täuschen.
> 
> Wenn Ihr so viel Erde habt, laßt Euch ne anständige Männerstartrampe aufschütten



jo die anständige Männarampe soll 6m hochwerden. StepUPs müssen jeweils vor die Kurven hin...wie des dann fertig ausschaut werden wird dann sehen.  
Naja gefälle wird nur die erste gerade und dann halt 6 m auf 100m oder so also nicht wirklich viel....
natürlich wollten wir ne location am Hang, gabs aber net. Deswegen halt im flachen....aber ne BMX Bahn haut auch kein Gefälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. März 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt Ihr nicht noch wenigstens Stepup und Stepdowns mit einplanen?
> Sieht im Moment eher wie eine Aneinanderreihung verschiedener Dirtlines aus.
> Bild kann natürlich täuschen.
> 
> ...




hey wir gehen den nachmittag also jetzt dann ninnter nach Kalchreuth...hast auch Bock


----------



## oBATMANo (3. März 2005)

Heut ist leider schlecht.
Ansonsten wär ich gern mitgekommen.


Wenn die STrecke kein Gefälle hat, würd ich darauf achten, dass man so wenig wie möglich Speed verliert. Also nicht zu viele Passagen durch die man nur durch surfen flüssig durchkommt. Das können die wenigsten und so wird die Strecke für einen zu kleinen Fahrerkreis gut fahrbar werden.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. März 2005)

nee heute ist gut voll warm  

ja wie gesagt wir versuchen des Ding im BMX Bahn Style zu bauen also selbst wenn du überall durchkommst wird dir aqm Ende die Lunge rausfallen...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2005)

.....am Ende die Lunge rausfallen.....  

Zum Glück hab ich des Problem net, weil meine sich schon nach den ersten 10mal treten verabschiedet hat  

Aber für mich gibts ja den Funbereich  

G.


----------



## rex_sl (4. März 2005)

jetzt muss sich die streckenplanung nochmal einschalten.


1. die bahn wird defintiv step ups und downs bekommen, die 3 gerade hat als erstes großes hinderniss nen step double. es schaut auf dem plan alles so komisch aus. aber versucht mal ne bahn zu shapen wenn 10 m sprünge 1 cm lang und hoch sind.

2. macht euch bitte keine gedanken wie es wird. es wird geil. involviert in die umsetzung also buddeln, sind erfahrene streckenbauer aus dem dh bereich, dirtgötter, und 2 deutsche bmx meister und der ehemalige senior bmx weltmeister.

wie ihr merkt, haben wir das von langer hand geplant. wartet bis sommer und kommt vorbei.


----------



## konamann (5. März 2005)

wenn ihr eh scho alle wichtigen leute auf eurer seite habt dann sagt doch bitte dem wettermann, dass er sommer machen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. März 2005)

so mal wieder was neues von den Bikern:

http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nachrichten/index.php?MappeCID=inu*hehvmqa**60maxhe*&Hierarchie=qu$bxn8nh8ts*-on3-cu*&Seite=Lokales&SeiteSub=Forchheim

ich finds nur noch krass...da entscheiden irgendwelche unsportlichen Rentner was schwer ist oder was nicht.


----------



## konamann (13. März 2005)

ich gebe mal zu dass ich die betreffenden wege noch nie gefahren bin, aber das is scho net ganz sauber! wie ich des versteh is des a wander- und damenradverein... naja. sollnse mal machen, die kann man eh net ändern.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. März 2005)

Also nun ist es soweit, in den Osternferien haben wir den Grunddirt für unsere neue Strecke gelegt. Also echt das wir sowas auf die Beine stellen hätten wir selbst nicht für möglich gehalten und die Assis ausm Forum sowieso nicht...doch Fakt ist der Radlader rollt und der Bagger baggert  
Wir haben bis jetzt 1000m³ feinstem Lama am Start und bringen den jetzt in Form, leider ist des gar net so einfach und man braucht echt schweres Gerät.
Gestern dann bekamm unser normaler Radlader noch Gesellschaft von ner echten Mostermachine mit 14l Hubraum und ganz grossen Rädern  

Also hier die Bilder und Danke Hr. OB und Fuchs


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. März 2005)

und noch nen paar


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2005)

Da habt ihr ja mächtig Arbeit  
Und denkt drann aus 3m hohen Hügeln schrupfen 2m hohe wenn sich des Zeug legt  
Also viel Erfolg und paßt auf euer Kreuz auf  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2005)

das sieht nach ner menge arbeit aus 

zum glück bevorzuge ich naturbelassene strecken


----------



## rex_sl (24. März 2005)

gerade von der baustelle nach hause gekommen. wir haben uns nochmal den gr0ßen bagger geliehen. der kleine is einfach zu klein. 1 schaufel vom gr0ßen ist 10 vom kleinen.

langsam bekomme ich angst vor unserer strecke. is echt mal rießig. heute ham wir ne funbox gemacht 3meter hoch und 7-8m weit. 

schaut euch das echt an. is nen ausflug wert auch ohne bike

der shaun hat wieder bilder gemacht


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. März 2005)

hier die Bilder vom heutigen Tag,

wir haben nen mächtigen Cornerjump ne Funbox des Fundament fürm Wallride und der Starthügel gebaggert und es schaut schon ganz gut aus.
Wir versuchen mächtig zu bauen da wir wissen das es sich noch ein bischen setzen wird, aber bei dem Lama geht nimmer viel, ausserdem hauen wir nach Pfingsten dann eh noch andere Erde drauf und verdichten nochmal  
 hier die Fotos




und hier der Radlader










da hinten links der Anlieger rechts der CornerJump




@ E-Man maturbelassene Strecken find ich auch gut aber nicht die ÖKO Tunten


----------



## konamann (25. März 2005)

wo das?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (29. März 2005)

hier nen kleines Update,das wird mal die Dirtline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty_sanchez (2. April 2005)

die ersten 2 dirts stehen schon fast. gehen heut nochmal runter und schaffen hoffentlich auch die nächsten 2. Schaut bis jetzt auf jedenfall ganz gut aus. eine springbare table-line und eine etwas krassere double-line. die männerline ist auch schon zum teil aufgeschüttet. ist echt männlich geworden. hab noch nicht viel vergleichbares von der größe gesehen. vielleicht ist sie auch ein bischen zu groß aber des sehen wir schon noch.
Fotos folgen......


----------



## Real Kandy (6. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen,

da wächst ja was ganz feines in forchheim. komm zwar aus bamberg, werd aber trotzdem mal vorbeikommen.

wie ist denn der aktuelle stand?

gruß

real kandy


----------



## Real Kandy (6. Mai 2005)

achja: respekt!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1888410#
Thumbup


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (10. Mai 2005)

also Pfingsten rollter der Bagger wieder an...
Anfang nächster Woche wird die Dirtline geshaped und gerüttelt.
Dann gehts weiter mitm Racetrack und der Starthügel bekommt noch nen m Erde obenauf.


----------



## konamann (11. Mai 2005)

wo in Forchheim steht das ungefähr? straßennamen dahinter oder so?
ich würd mir das gern mal live anschauen!


----------



## mauwges (12. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Wird das ganze ein richtig ofizieller Park mit Eintrit und so oder braucht man gar eine Mitgliedschaft?

Was wird der Spass so ungefähr kosten? Weil saugeil schauts ja schon aus - datt müssen ma mal auschecked und ein bisserl Airtime rausziehen .

Grüße


----------



## dirty_sanchez (19. Mai 2005)

hier ein paar aktuelle bilder.
die ersten 3\6 dirts sind fast fertig.


----------



## daniel_Speci (21. Mai 2005)

heeyyy was geht denn ab!!???
beobachte das jetzt schon über 6 wochen und es passiert NULL!!!!!???  
woran liegt es denn????  fahre zwar lieber geile dh in der natur, kk war schon sehr gut ;-) aber so eine strecke vor der haustür, wäre schon nicht schlecht....würe auch mithelfen,ganz klar
grúß
daniel speci endoru05


----------



## dirty_sanchez (22. Mai 2005)

hhmm??!!
Liegt wohl daran das viele fahren wollen aber sich keiner die finger schmutzig machen will.
Die strecke war echt ne gute idee, aber wenn niemand mehr mit macht wird der racetrack wohl im sande verlaufen.....  
die dirts werden bald fertig sein, gibt bloß ein paar probleme mit dem bagger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrWheely (3. Juli 2005)

gibts mal wieder akutelle bilder von der strecke?


----------



## Real Kandy (2. August 2005)

Hallo Forchheim,

wie siehts denn bei euch aus? Macht Eure Strecke Fortschritte? Hoffentlich ist das Ganze nicht im Sand verlaufen? Gibts wieder mal aktuelle Bilder?

Gruß

Real Kandy


----------



## maggus12345 (4. August 2005)

wirds da auch was für anfänger-luschen wie mich zum biken geben?

greets

markus


----------



## jocool (4. August 2005)

... hab ichs im Tread  übersehen, oder ist wirlich noch nirgends angegeben, wo die Strecke zu finden ist.
Ich hab morgen noch nen freien Tag und würde mir das Teil gern mal anschauen - Forchheim liegt ja direkt vor der Tür - da brauch ich mein Bike nicht mal ins Auto packen.
Also wo is jetzt das Teil?


----------



## Ronaan (4. August 2005)

in so am bamberg thread stand mal was. muss wohl auf der sportinsel sein. ich hab auch gsagt ich schau mal vorbei, bin aber leider noch net dazu kommen.

mach ich aber bestimmt nächste woche. ich schwör


----------



## Der Agent (4. August 2005)

Sind seit 3 Tagen zu 4-6 am hackeln. Haben die Dirts geshaped und mit der besten Erde die wir hatten überzogen. Hat jetzt ganz vernünftige Form aber als Nicht-Dirter würde ich sagen, dass der Rhythmus net so 100% passt. Bins aber heut auch des 1x gesprungen. Bilder stellt der p3jumper evtl. noch rein. Anfahrt is easy: Ausfahrt Forchheim Nord raus, gerade über die Kreuzung drüber, dem Straßenverlauf rechtslastig folgen, links über die kleine Schleuße drüber und dann die erste an den Beachvolleyballfeldern rechts rein. Alle Arbeitslosen, Studenten, Schüler und sonstiges Gesocks zum bauen herzlich willkommen, sind morgen ab 11:00 draußen. Alle anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty_sanchez (4. August 2005)

drei neue bilder. haben die letzten 3 tage viel gearbeitet.


----------



## MrWheely (5. August 2005)

darf man da scho fahren??


----------



## jocool (5. August 2005)

... mag ja sein, das ich etwas planlos bin, aber ich hab die Strecke heute nicht gefunden. Ich hab zwar die "Sportinsel" gefunden, aber keiner den ich gefragt habe hat gewust, wo die Strecke ist.

Vieleicht sollte einer der "Eingewiesenen" mal eine kleine Skizze posten - ich hätte gerne mal das Kunstwerk bewundert!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. August 2005)

@Jocool nicht Sportinsel sondern Schleuseninsel!!!

und man darf auch schon fahren wenigstens die paar Sachen wo fertig sind...
is aber leider noch nicht recht viel ausser 2 kleine Dirtlines und die funktionieren auch noch nicht so richtig.
Was aber gut geht ist ein Drop In in die Anfahrt von die Dirts.

Nächste Woche bauen wir dann weiter, wer will kann gerne mitmachen.


----------



## dirty_sanchez (5. August 2005)

hab schnell was zam gekritzelt. vielleicht kann ja jemand was damit anfangen.
auf der ausfahrt steht nicht forchheim nord sondern irgendwas anderes. ist die zweite ausfahrt von erlangen und die erste von bamberg aus kommend wo forchheim drauf steht.


----------



## Der Agent (5. August 2005)

Ich hätts nicht besser gekonnt, das Scribble triffts genau.    Endlich warens heut mal mehr als 4 Hansala, die die Schaufel geschwungen haben, sehr erfreulich auch viele Kids, die mit 14 Jahren einem alten Sack wie mir mal zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt, was das jumpen angeht


----------



## jocool (5. August 2005)

An einer Schleuse (mit Insel dran) bin ich auch vorbeigekommen - kann es sein, das die gesperrt ist - oder bin ich an der falschen Schleuse vorbei gefahren?  

... werd am Mo. im Büro mal das Word-Doc checken - hab hier kein Word drauf. Vieleicht verschaft das mir etwas Klarheit ...


----------



## Der Agent (5. August 2005)

jocool schrieb:
			
		

> An einer Schleuse (mit Insel dran) bin ich auch vorbeigekommen - kann es sein, das die gesperrt ist - oder bin ich an der falschen Schleuse vorbei gefahren?
> 
> ... werd am Mo. im Büro mal das Word-Doc checken - hab hier kein Word drauf. Vieleicht verschaft das mir etwas Klarheit ...



Bingo!   Nur nicht vor bist zur Absperrung sondern direkt nach der Überquerung des Kanals rechts in die Straße an den Beachvolleyballfeldern rein. Wenn du durchs Wohngebiet an die Absprerung gekommen bist, warst falsch.


----------



## daniel_Speci (10. August 2005)

find ich super, dass jetzt doch was voran geht.
hatte 5 wochen nen gips und konnte leider nicht riden.
da ich in BU-FO wohne werde ich öfters vorbei schaun. leider hab ich keinen urlaub und schaffe es erst ab 19uhr. leider ist nie jemand da!!!????
bräuchte auch ein biserl nachhilfe was das springen und stylen angeht   
das ganze sieht halt echt wie ne reine springstrecke aus!!???
die original waldtrails die ihr abbauen musstet waren schon sehr geil.
wer hätte mal lust zu nem workshop, training, üben ect.?? wäre super wenn mir son freak was lernen könnte!!!!????
wenn das ganze fetig ist solltet ihr was GANZ OFFIZIELLES veranstalten und werbung dafür machen. aber nicht im Sep. du bin ich im urlaub   
gruß
dani


----------



## Der Agent (10. August 2005)

Ja, es geht schon was, Starthügel und Anläufe zu den Dirts sind jetzt gerüttelt. Denke, die männliche 3. Dirtline wird die Woche noch fertig. 
Problematisch scheint sich der Racetrack zu gestalten, da sich der Lehm, der ja an sich ne ganz feine Gschicht is, sich sehr schwer verarbeiten lässt. Also falls jemand dazu qualifizierte Ratschläge geben kann... Mit dem Traktor + Schaufel hats leider nicht so funktioniert, wie´s gedacht war. Einweihung ja und gerne und auch groß und mit Band und Grillen und evtl. noch der Cosmic-Truck, evtl. sogar mit Bomber-Girls, die gegen kleines Entgelt strippen, Kleini und Antje aus dem Ruhrpott, der Mai als Local-Representer, und als Roundup ein kleines Einweihungsrace bzw.Dirt-Contest... Ich kann mir da schon schönes vorstellen, aber zuerst sollte der ganze Mist fertigwerden. Und nach meiner anfänglichen Euphorie bin ich da für 2005 etwas skeptisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. August 2005)

hey Agent, ich hab heut frischen Aushub klargemacht und herkarren lassen.

Insgesamt bekommen wir ca 500 qm Dreck...der ist auch bis jetzt ne Nummer besser als der Stuff vorher. Und des Gute ist es kostet uns keinen Cent.
Morgen werden wir die Dirts soweit fertig machen, allerdings müssen wir noch Wasser klarmachen.


----------



## Knallar (12. August 2005)

Forchheim... 

Hab 2 Jahre auf den Weisstauben Keller gewohnt. : )

Wann ist denn Anna Fest?


----------



## Der Agent (12. August 2005)

@Shaun: Herrlich, ja, wie du weißt, geht die alleinige Bauleitung jetzt in deine Hände für 2 Wochen. Frag doch mal den Fux, ob er nicht ein Wasserbassin herstellt, ansonsten halt nach der bewährten Waterboy-Methode. Hab mal den Blümlein gefragt, ob er baggern würde, er wartet auf deinen Anruf -> Nr. per PM. Und wenn ich heimkomm will ich das Teil fertig sehen   

@Knallar: Du Knaller, wenn du 2 Jahre dort gewohnt hast, solltest du wissen, dasses immer in der letzten Juliwoche ist


----------



## dirty_sanchez (12. August 2005)

hmm, war jetzt eine woche net da. bin heute wieder runtergegangen und es wurde wieder wirklich viel gemacht. alles schön gerüttelt und so. d.h. die ersten 2 lines gehen und von der großen die ersten 2 sprünge. Mad Marc San hat sich heut auch gut über den großen gelassen den wir freundlich " Hr. Fuchs " nennen zum dank an unseren gartenbau chef... 

so long...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. August 2005)

@P3 ja läuft ganz gut.

Heute bauen wir wieder weiter, also jeder der mithelfen will ist gerne gesehen!


----------



## dirty_sanchez (13. August 2005)

haben heut nochmal fast alle shapes neu gemacht. hoffenlich hält des jetzt.
neue bilder im anhang.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (14. August 2005)

@ P3 Jumper jo ich hoffe auch das es hält! 
Ich will auch allen Danken die bis jetzt bei der Strecke mitgebuddelt haben, sich Blasen an den Händen hingeschaufelt haben und ihr Radfahren zurückgestellt haben damit die Strecke fertig wird. Dank an die Kids die uns Helfen (Probs Sepp und sei Crew)

DANKE

Leider sind immer die gleichen Leute unten, von den ursprünglich 11 Angeklagten sind nur 5-6Mann an der Strecke  die ihre Stunden ableisten und auch darüber hinweg aus Überzeugung die Strecke bauen obwohl sie ja eigentlich der Stadt gehört.
wo sind die anderen Leute die sich in Kleinkanada hingestellt haben und auch im Wald gefahren sind? Zu feige, zu schwach oder einfach scheiss Egoisten?
Naja mit guten Worten ändert sich die Situation leider nicht, deswegen sind wir jetzt gezwungen euch Kameradenschweine bei der Staatanwaltschaft zu melden, da man euch nur über Druck zum Arbeiten bewegen kann sehe ich leider keine andere Wahl und auch die Stadt steht bei dieser Entscheidung hinter uns. Des wird dann wahrscheinlich so ablaufen das die Leute die nun noch ca 70 bis 80 Std offen haben pro Std. nen 5er an die Stadt zu zahlen haben.
Bei 6 Leuten sind wir dann ca. bei 3000 und von eurer Kohle holen wir uns dann einen Bagger. 
Sorry aber ihr seid echt die letzten und wir müssen so handeln, denn nur so kriegen wir die Strecke für 2005 fertig.

Gruss die Bauleitung

P.S. am Montag morgen gehts weiter


----------



## dirty_sanchez (14. August 2005)

@ shaun palmer
klingt ziemlich hart. ich bin der meinung das sollte man erst nochmal so versuchen. aber wird warscheinlich nicht klappen. wie du schon gesagt hast.
ich finds einfach nur schade.

ich find auch schade das jetzt wo man fahren kann auf einmal die leute kommen. wo wir noch nur gebaut haben hat sich da niemand blicken lassen.
aber das sind wir ja gewohnt. war schon immer so. 

also cool von den leuten die immer da sind, obwohl davon einer nicht mal bei der polizei war ( danke flo ).

ps. wird bald eine offiziele domain geben wo dann auch große bilder zu sehen sind.


----------



## Mad_Marc_San (14. August 2005)

Yeah Mad_Marc_San is jetz auch am start!!

Strecke wird immer besser  langsam kommt was ins rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mentalalbino (14. August 2005)

War heute jemand unten?
Konnte nicht, da Strat und Scholo angesagt war.

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. August 2005)

heute morgen kommt wieder der 6qm Radlader zum Einsatz und muss die Spine und das Fundament für die Box baggern.
Dann dürfen wieder aller kräftig shapen


----------



## Mad_Marc_San (17. August 2005)

die spine is hammer gworn und sieht verdammt geil aus! bin si heut scho a bißchen gfahrn muss nur noch gshaped wern, am besten morgen  gleich!!!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. August 2005)

Mad_Marc_San schrieb:
			
		

> die spine is hammer gworn und sieht verdammt geil aus! bin si heut scho a bißchen gfahrn muss nur noch gshaped wern, am besten morgen  gleich!!!




jo Marc der Volvo hat gut gearbeitet ca. ne std dann war die ganze Geschichte erledigt ja morgen gehts weiter der 2Fuchs ist ja jetzt auch geshaped.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. August 2005)

naja die Woche finde ich ging nicht soviel, ihr habt zu wenig geshaped.

Ich hoffe nächste Woche wird das Wetter wieder schlechter damit wir mehr arbeiten und weniger fahren können  
Kollege Agent wird ziemlich Sauer wenn nichts geht.
Morgen wennn das Wetter gut ist werd ich biken und euch somit net helfen können und nächste Woche muss ich auch meine Karre machen.
Also Mad Marc nächste Woche bischen mehr Einsatz!!!


----------



## dirty_sanchez (19. August 2005)

genau, mad marc, du faules schwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mentalalbino (19. August 2005)

Ist morgen jemand unten?

Heute waren bestimmt 10 leute da und das erste 
Blut wurde auch vergossen.


----------



## NWD (20. August 2005)

mal ein großes bild






noch größer in der gallerie


----------



## dirty_sanchez (21. August 2005)

auch nochmal was großes. hab jetzt rausgefunden wie das geht.


----------



## Schoschi (21. August 2005)

Servus allesamt,

hab heut hier im Forum durch Zufall diesen Thread entdeckt. Find ich super daß in Forchheim sowas gebaut wird. Habs mir auch gleich mal angeschaut.
Scheint echt geil zu werden soweit ich das beurteilen kann, bin nämlich Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet. Hab mich mal in Erlangen in Sachen Springen versucht. Dann hats mich aber auf die F....... gelegt und ich hatte keine Lust mehr. Kann da jeder drauf fahren oder gehört das zu nem Verein oder sowas? Was hab ich da von Sozialstunden gelesen? Wer baut das denn auf? Die die die Strecke da im Wald gebaut haben und wieder einreißen mussten? Hat man euch dazu verknackt? Hab mal was davon gehört. Werd nicht recht schlau aus den ganzen Beiträgen. Vielleicht kann mich mal jemand aufklären und mir ein bissl HG-Infos geben.....

Grüße...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (22. August 2005)

naja was heisst verknackt, ich finde so eine Strafe nen Segen.
Die Strecke im Wald war halt einfach zu geil und jetzt bauen wir halt ndie nächste.
Leider öffentlich aber vielleicht gibts ja ne möglichkeit des über einen Verein zu machen...
ich denk mir halt wer soll des reparieren, kann nur ein Biker wegen shapes etc. und warum sollten die immer für die öffentlichkeit die Strecke präparieren, entweder die Satdt stellt nen 400 Jober Streckenbauer ein oder die ganze Kiste wird ohne Pflege eh bald wieder wie ein Rübenacker aussehen.

@mentalabino was geht, der Sepp hebt ja voll ab


----------



## lowfat (2. September 2005)

Hab mir heute mal Euer Werk angschaut. Respekt!!! Da habt Ihr von der Stadt eine Riesenchance gekriegt. Ist noch jede Menge Arbeit aber die Jumps sind der Hammer. Leider ist kein Hüpfanfängerhubbel für mich dabei


----------



## MrWheely (7. September 2005)

darf man da scho fahren, oder gibts dann noch ne offizielle eröffnung?


----------



## dirty_sanchez (7. Oktober 2005)

am samstag, also morgen, wird weiter gebaut. mithilfe erwünscht....


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (7. Oktober 2005)

ja morgen Samstag um halb 9 Früh kommt der Bagger  

Wer will darf gerne kommen und mithelfen


----------



## Der Agent (8. Oktober 2005)

War heute früh unten mit dem Baggerfahrer. Allein    Ich finds schade und enttäuschend, kurz vor dem Ziel den Zug zu verlieren und den Schwanz einzuziehen. "The person you are calling..." , Fussball, Freundin, Auto kaufen, Krankheit, chronische Unlust; ich mein das sind ja alles Gründe, aber wehe es kommt mal wieder ein Brief vom Anwalt, dann ist das Geschrei wieder laut   Wie dem auch sei, nach Rücksprache mit der Stadt kommt am kommenden Dienstag der Kettenbagger, der uns den Racetrack hoffentlich fertigstellt. Ein angesäuerter Agent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Agent (11. Oktober 2005)

Sooo, Kettenradbagger war da und fährt morgen nochmal    Kinder ich sag euch eines: AYYYIEEEE wie wird das geil, hatten keinen Foto dabei, Bilder werden morgen nachgeliefert. Forchheim wird um eine Touristenattraktion reicher! Props gehen an den Shaun, der sich morgen für die Bautätigkeiten nochmal freimacht


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. Oktober 2005)

heute ging echt gut was...  2 Geraden und 2 Kurven vom Racetrack wurden  in Form gebracht, morgen folgt die dritte gerade und der Slopestyleshit.
Dann machen wir erst mal locker bis SA und dann dürft IHR die Feinarbeit machen ( Schaufel und so) während ich Bike und mir die Eier kraul.
In den Herbstferien ( Arbeit = Urlaub) machen wir dann den Rest.



@ Agent na da haben wir ja einen Dummen gefunden

seit heute kann ich die Leute verstehen die Geld dafür zahlen mal zu Bagger fahren zu dürfen. So geil 10 Mann würden für einen Jump 2 Tage dafür brauchen was der Bagger in ner Std macht. 
Probs gehen an den Baggerfahrer der sich  echt wortwörtlich  mit seinen 800 000 Gerät  voll ins Zeug gelegt hat. Vollgas gegeben hat und mal schnell 400l Diesel verpuffte.  
Ausserdem weiss der Typ jetzt was ein Shape ist...geil jetzt muss man nur noch sagen so hoch so breit und an steilen Shape   
@ Agent ohne dir wäre alles am Arsch...weil ich hät scho lang des Handtuch geworfen.


----------



## Mentalalbino (12. Oktober 2005)

amorsch!

War heute Mittag mal kurz unten und bin vom feinsten gefläshed.
Samstag bin ich beim Schaufeln auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Der Agent (12. Oktober 2005)

Mentalalbino schrieb:
			
		

> amorsch!
> 
> War heute Mittag mal kurz unten und bin vom feinsten gefläshed.
> Samstag bin ich beim Schaufeln auf jeden Fall dabei.



 Merci! Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (12. Oktober 2005)

eat this


----------



## Der Agent (12. Oktober 2005)

*G*E*I*L*


----------



## konamann (12. Oktober 2005)

wahnsinn. wo in/um Forchheim is das genau?
straßenname oder so dass mans üben nen routenplaner findet?
wäre man unglaublich cool.


----------



## Der Agent (13. Oktober 2005)

@ konamann: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: Seite 2, Beiträge #42, #47


----------



## konamann (13. Oktober 2005)

@Agent: wer faul ist is klar im nachteil... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> seit heute kann ich die Leute verstehen die Geld dafür zahlen mal zu Bagger fahren zu dürfen.


Deshalb bin ich bei CAT-Fahrerclub Mitglied...
Der Wotan und ich kommen mal vorbei und bewundern Eure Pracht!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Oktober 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb bin ich bei CAT-Fahrerclub Mitglied...
> Der Wotan und ich kommen mal vorbei und bewundern Eure Pracht!


ich kann echt nicht fassen, womit du deine zeit verbringst


----------



## dirty_sanchez (13. Oktober 2005)

@ agent
soory, das ich am samstag net da war. wenn ich gekonnt hätte wäre ich gekommen. hättest mir doch sagen müssen, das die tage drauf auch was geht. hätte doch mitgeholfen. ruf einfach an, wenn es weiter geht.

ps: respekt, ist ganz schön was passiert. war des der Doormann oder der Rammler?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. Oktober 2005)

war der Doormann, aber ey Samstag wird geschaufelt...trommel bitte auch den Rest zam


----------



## dirty_sanchez (13. Oktober 2005)

war heut unten um mir des selbst anzuschauen. alle achtung. von der form her perfekt. muss nur noch ein bischen geshaped werden. 

also bis samstag.....


----------



## MrWheely (14. Oktober 2005)

kann man da etz scho alles fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (14. Oktober 2005)

MrWheely schrieb:
			
		

> kann man da etz scho alles fahren?



nö frag net doof wann alles fertig ist, frag lieber mal ob du mithelfen kannst damit alle schneller fahren können.

Morgen wird z.B. wieder gebaut


----------



## Der Agent (15. Oktober 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> nö frag net doof wann alles fertig ist, frag lieber mal ob du mithelfen kannst damit alle schneller fahren können.
> 
> Morgen wird z.B. wieder gebaut



LOL


----------



## MrWheely (15. Oktober 2005)

ich hatte ja blos gefragt , weil das ja nicht unbedingt so aussieht als dass man da fahren könnte , denn es sah so aus als ob das alles noch festgeklopft werden müsste!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (15. Oktober 2005)

war heute echt gut besucht unser Spot und auch echt viele haben mitgebaut.
Den ersten Brechsand haben wir auch schon bekommen, mmmmhhh voll lecker bester Stuff, die Woche werden die Depots angelegt und nächsten SA fangen wir an zu Sanden und zu rütteln. Ich bin ganz opimistisch das die Strecke funktioniert und wir relativ wenig umbauen müssen. Vom Level her würde ich sagen BMX Bahn Erlangen, also extrem...vielleicht nicht ganz so cool weil die in Erl ja mehr erfahrung mit reinbringen und wissen wie man so ein Teil sogar für Bundesligaendläufe hinbaut. Bis man die Strecke gut rocken kann muss mann schon lang trainieren oder Crack sein.

Good Night, good Ride


----------



## Der Agent (16. Oktober 2005)

@ Shaun: Wie schauts aus Meister, gehen wir heut nachmittag a bissl shoveln und riden? Das Wetter will ausgenutzt werden


----------



## rex_sl (17. Oktober 2005)

hab nächsten samstag und sonntag komplett freigenommen zum sanden. den shapemaster 3000 bring ich mir selber mit. 

wie schauts den mit ner kleinen rüttelplatte und wasser aus? sind da gießkannen am start oder selber mitbringen. besprech das noch mitm agenten und dem shaun.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. Oktober 2005)

ich weiss was wir als nächstes bauen, scheiss auf die Kinderstrecke...wir bauen uns dafür noch nen BumpTrack wie bei Earthed2 da beim Hannah.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. Oktober 2005)

Der Agent schrieb:
			
		

> @ Shaun: Wie schauts aus Meister, gehen wir heut nachmittag a bissl shoveln und riden? Das Wetter will ausgenutzt werden



@ agent ich werde morgen Nachmittag mitm Rasta mal vorbeischauen...bin so von 4 bis 6 in FO und werd a biserl fahren.


----------



## Der Agent (17. Oktober 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> hab nächsten samstag und sonntag komplett freigenommen zum sanden. den shapemaster 3000 bring ich mir selber mit.
> 
> wie schauts den mit ner kleinen rüttelplatte und wasser aus? sind da gießkannen am start oder selber mitbringen. besprech das noch mitm agenten und dem shaun.



@ Rex:   
@ Shaun: Hast du diesbezüglich wegen kommendem WE nochmal mit dem Fox geredet (Rüttler, Wasserbassin, evtl. kl. Radlader)? Kannst du das ggf. noch tun und mir mal Feedback geben? Wenn ne gute und große Aktion geht, nehm ich mir für Sa. frei.

BTW: Mad Marc San hat schon mal den 1. Double und Step-Up vom Racetrack geklärt


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. Oktober 2005)

@agent...hab gestern abend den FOX ne Mail geschrieben bezüglich der Schilder und wegen den Brechsanddepots...was aber echt wichtig wäre ist das wir zwischen den Jumps noch nen Unterbau aus Schotter auftragen so 5 bis 10cm. Damit wenns Regnet net des Wasser über die Strecke läuft.
die Geschichte machen wir am besten mitm Rammler und seinen dicken Oschi.
You know what i mean?

Wegen der Rüttelplatte frag mal den Lepi der wollt vom Blank was klar machen. Oder noch besser wäre wenn du die Woche des mitm FOX persönlich abklärst.
wegen Wasser, egal vielleicht Schiffts ja   dann haben wir uns die arbeit schonmal gespart.

@ Rex frag mal beim Haalla nach wie man sowas am besten macht...bzw die Milka Walze vom Hösch wäre net schlecht...check desmal ab, please.
Wer hat überhaupt nen Anhänger für die Walze???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Agent (17. Oktober 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> mitm Rammler und seinen dicken Oschi.



 LOL

Meiner Meinung nach muss aber noch gut was per Hand geshaped werden, da z.B. alle Doubles recht kantig geworden sind -> muss irgendwie noch flüssiger und fahrbarer werden. Unterbau   k.a. in wieweit das sinnvoll ist, das müsste ein Fox oder Rammler oder Rex besser wissen aber ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## dirty_sanchez (17. Oktober 2005)

@ shaun
ich denk mit schotter, der net ganz so grob ist wärs cool. net das da irgenwelche fetten steine rausschauen, wär net so cool.....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Oktober 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> die Geschichte machen wir am besten mitm Rammler und seinen dicken Oschi....You know what i mean?.....
> frag mal beim Haalla nach wie man sowas am besten macht...bzw die Milka Walze vom Hösch wäre net schlecht...check desmal ab, please.



Ey schei$$e mann wer soll den solche sätze noch verstehn... denkt an die mitleser !!!!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (20. Oktober 2005)

OK, 

die nächste grosse Aktion ist für Samstag geplant.
Wir werden am Samstag den Track Sanden und Abrütteln.
Rüttelpaltte, Rechen, Schaufeln, Schubkarren und Bier werden gestellt.
Also jeder der mitmachen will ist herzlich willkommen.

Achja Treffpunkt ist 10Uhr an der Schleuseninsel in Forchheim.


----------



## Der Agent (20. Oktober 2005)

Allarighta,

mit Fox is alles in die Wege geleitet, bekommen evtl. nen Bauwagen, in dem wir uns zusammenkuscheln können, wenns draußen schüttet   

Schaufler herzlich willkommen!


----------



## dirty_sanchez (22. Oktober 2005)

komme grad von der schleuseninsel. hamm den ganzen tag geschaufelt, gerüttelt, gerechnet,.....
die erste line ist komplett, mit steilkurve. von der zweiten line wurde der erste hügel bearbeitet.
waren heute bestimmt 15 leute da, sehr cool von euch. 
2 tage noch so weiter und der racetrack ist fertig...


----------



## chegga (24. Oktober 2005)

hallo
bin neu hier und zufällig auf den thread gestoßen
wohn selber in forchheim (augraben) hab aber von der ganzen aktion noch nix mitgeriegt
wo isn des aufgebaut?


----------



## Der Agent (24. Oktober 2005)

Schleuseninsel bei den Beachvolleyballfeldern. Genauere Beschreibungen mehrfach in den vorherigen Beiträgen. 

@ all: Der Bauwagen bleibt die Woche über plus Wochenende noch stehen, wer zum Schaufeln den Schlüssel braucht, meldet sich bei mir. Offizielle Einweihung soll am 12.11. stattfinden, nur mal so für die Locals zum Vormerken. Ein Race wirds dann wahrscheinlich erst 2006 geben. Bis die Strecke vom TÜV abgenommen ist, ist das Befahren nicht erlaubt und bei Mißachtung ist jegliche Haftung bei etwaigen Unfällen ausgeschlossen. 

Möchte mich nochmal ausdrücklich bei allen Helfern, die am Samstag und Sonntag mitgearbeitet haben, bedanken, v.a. bei der Baiersdorfer Crew!
Spätestens kommendes Wochenende gehts in dem Stile weiter  

*Spaß ist, was ihr draus macht!*


----------



## Der Agent (24. Oktober 2005)

Wer will lustige Shaper sehn, der muss nur nach Forchheim gehen...
...und mithelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Agent (28. Oktober 2005)

Morgen am Samstag ab 11:00 gehts weiter.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (29. Oktober 2005)

abend, hier ein paar neue Bilder von unserer Strecke aka Forchheim Nord Airport oder Affeninsel.
Dank geht mal wieder an alle die mitgeholfen haben, thx wir haben euch lieb


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (29. Oktober 2005)




----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Oktober 2005)




----------



## dirty_sanchez (2. November 2005)

by "der Agent"


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (2. November 2005)

saucool.....


das einzige wo ich ein bischen skeptisch bin ist die Presse...
wisst ihr noch wie die uns bei der KK aktion runtergemacht haben?  

ich komm morgen mittag nach FO und werd mitm Flo am Track weiterbauen...
die Slopestylegeschichte ist auch am laufen und die Stadt ist von der Idee begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Agent (3. November 2005)

http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nachrichten/index.php?MappeCID=fyukbux8f$x0$o2h$g6j8&Hierarchie=rwt4s2xzm2vheqie211u~&Seite=Lokales&SeiteSub=Forchheim

@ Shaun: In Sachen Presse, schöner X-up auf der Titelseite


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. November 2005)

Mahlzeit Agent....bin grad erst aufgestanden und werd mich jetzt auf mei bike hocken und nach FO cruisen vielleicht kommt ja der Radlader?
Cooler Bericht.

Meld mich später mal bei dir


----------



## Tom:-) (3. November 2005)

*Respekt!*


----------



## dirty_sanchez (4. November 2005)

habt ihr gesehen, was in der zeitung steht?

unter mithilfe der Jugendlichen wurde die strecke unter der feder des gartenbauamts gebaut.

oder so ähnlich...

Unter mithilfe...ist doch wohl ein witz. aber sind es von der presse ja nicht anders gewöhnt.....

ride hard, ride soft, monkey island.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. November 2005)

p3jumper schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr gesehen, was in der zeitung steht?
> 
> unter mithilfe der Jugendlichen wurde die strecke unter der feder des gartenbauamts gebaut.
> 
> ...




ja fand ich auch nen Witz....

Unter mithilfe des Gartenbauamts FO wurde die Strecke unter der Federführung der Jugendlichen gebaut...
ich mein wenn die uns verarschen wollen bauen wir halt mal wieder nen DH Track...

da steht dann nichts mehr von Gartenamt und so dort...sondern Pros von ausserhalb müssen dies gebaut haben


----------



## dirty_sanchez (5. November 2005)

ganz meiner meinung.


----------



## dirty_sanchez (5. November 2005)

neuer flyer von dem agenten:


----------



## Der Agent (7. November 2005)

So, wir waren das WE nochmal fleißig, haben diverse shapetechnische Veränderungen an den Obstacles des Racetracks vorgenommen und die ganze Shice gesandet und gerüttelt. Props gehen heute mal an den Lumpi, der heute früh mit mir die Geschichte zu Ende gebracht hat - how sick is that   ?  Das hätten wir gestern auch noch geschafft, wenn nicht 20 Leute Taschenbillard gespielt hätten. Der Slopestlye wird ein Projekt für nächstes Frühjahr und der dürfte dann ziemlich lecker werden. Nochmal Danke an alle, die uns in der letzten Zeit geholfen haben, dort anzukommen, wo wir jetzt sind.

In diesem Sinne verweise ich nochmal auf die Einweihungsfeier am kommenden Samstag. Ihr Affen...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (7. November 2005)

Fut gemacht Agent, thx  

wie gesagt ich habe die Woche keine Zeit um was zu arbeiten. 
Warum die Geschichte mit den Holz erst nächstes Frühjahr, ich mein des verläuft sich dann eh wieder im Sand bzw. wer kurbelt die Geschichte dann wieder an??? Ob die Stadt nachdem sie kommenden SA ihr LOB abholt und ihre Strecke steht dann noch Bock auf uns hat bezweifele ich. Des andere ist die Geschichte mitm TÜV, ich bin von der ******** so stoked das ich echt keinen Bock drauf hab...ich bau doch net ne Strecke und dann kommt so ein Gay und sagt wir sollen z.B. Tables bauen? Und ich sags dir wenn der TÜV da war ist nichts mehr mit Slopestyle. Oder wie ist des bei einem Auto erst TÜV dann PIMPEN oder umgekehrt.
Ich glaub die haben keinen Bock mehr!
Leider werd ich am SA auch keine Zeit haben Agent ist aber auch besser so...ich will gar net in die Presse.


----------



## Der Agent (8. November 2005)

@Shaun: Kein Stress, ich m ach schon das das passt, hab ja nicht umsonst meinen Namen    Und wer die Action nächstes Jahr wieder ankurbelt? Ich weiß wer. Einmal hab ich deine Eifer wiederentfacht, also werd ich es ein zweites Mal auch schaffen. Spätestens wenn Holz da ist, bist du doch wieder Feuer und Flamme    Und lass dich mal von der Presse nicht so stressen, ggf. hätt ich da auch schon ne gute Idee   Aber eine Einweihungsfeier von Monkey Island ohne dich ist wie Wiener Schnitzel ohne Panade und gedünstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (8. November 2005)

Kommt zwar sehr spät, aber ab nächster Woche könnt ich Euch auch mal helfen. 
Dann könnt ich mal sehn, wie man ordentlich Hubbels baut
Überleg schon lang ob ich mir selber ein paar vor die Haustüre stell. Platz hät ich ja genug.


----------



## Der Agent (9. November 2005)

Kaum ist der Racetrack fertig, find ich das:

http://www.uci.ch/BmxTrackBuilding/start_content.html

  muahaha, also wenn wir das nächste Mal was bauen, dann schaun wir vorher da rein. Aber dafür, dass wir das Teil ohne Plan gebaut haben, waren wir erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. November 2005)

sehr gut Agent,

die Seite können wir gleich unseren Hr. Fuchs schicken das der mal sieht wie teuer ihm der Spass hätte kommen können.


----------



## ManuGA (10. November 2005)

Hi,



> Und ich sags dir wenn der TÜV da war ist nichts mehr mit Slopestyle



Der Tüv war bereits da und hat die Strecke abgenommen.

Viel Spass am Samstag.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (13. November 2005)

danke ManuGA, Agent und an die anderen, scheint ein erfolg gewesen zu sein die Einweihung.

http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nach...jh_90pga*cgf&Seite=Lokales&SeiteSub=Forchheim


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> danke ManuGA, Agent und an die anderen, scheint ein erfolg gewesen zu sein die Einweihung.
> 
> http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nach...jh_90pga*cgf&Seite=Lokales&SeiteSub=Forchheim


sogar der grosse oberman ausm himmel wünscht euch viel glück -- kann da noch was schiefgehen?
sauber sauber.... endlich mal positive schlagzeilen


----------



## Der Agent (14. November 2005)

Ja, die Eröffnung war auf jeden Fall ein Erfolg, mit 10 Kisten Bier und Limo und 60 Paar Bratwürsten waren wir ganz gut gerüstet für die ca. 30 Rider aus F-Zero, BA, ER, ERH und NBG, die den zahlreichen Besuchern - die aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kamen, als Petrus den Vorhang aufgemacht hatte - mal gezeigt haben wo der Hammer hängt. X-Ups, Tabletops, Can-Cans, No-Hander, No-Footer und auch mal ein Nothing über die Dirts, da stand dem ein oder anderen die Kinnlade schon mal offen. Leider lief unser Part bei der Eröffnung hinsichtlich öffentlicher Statements sehr anonym ab, was aber wahrscheinlich daran lag, dass uns die Presse ehemals mit KK verheizt hatte. An dieser Stelle ergeht nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an den Oberbürgermeister, der immer hinter uns gestanden hat, und an den Gartenamtsleiter, der uns immer geholfen hat, wo er konnte und natürlich allen Helfern, die Monkey Island mitaufgebaut haben. 
@ Shaun, P3-Jumper und Mad-Marc: Bin dafür, dass wir uns nochmal persönlich beim OB bedanken!  
Würde mich mal über Feedback von den auswärtigen Ridern freuen!


----------



## trible-ddd (14. November 2005)

jo fands am Samstag auch geil, auch wenn ich nur zwei mal gefahren bin und ein Sturz mir den Rest gegeben hat   
@Tino seit wann BMX-Racer???


----------



## Der Agent (16. November 2005)

Hab grad was gefunden:

http://leelikesbikes.com/Stories/010405/

Wär was ohne großen Aufwand für Kids, Noobs und zur Rennsaisonvorbereitung. En plus, Monkey Island wäre um eine Attraktivität reicher. Ich werds mal auf unsere 2-Do-List-2006 setzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phelow (16. November 2005)

nicht schlecht die idee mit dem pump track.
aber mal ne andere sache: hat  jemand von euch ne *203er Louise FR* scheibe übrig?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (16. November 2005)

boahh, Agent wenn ich Google wäre ich würde dich anstellen.  

ich wäre dafür das wir uns nächste Woche mal mit dem Stefan BP, Stefan SC, Leppi, Koch zusammensetzen und klar machen wie es am besten weitergeht.

Da verteilen wir dann auch gleich die Aufgaben, jeder kriegt was reingedrückt einer en Wallride, zwei werden mit dem Bumptrack etc. beauftragt.


----------



## Der Agent (17. November 2005)

@Shaun: Danke für die Blumen    Z.z. bin ich richtig sick, was die ganze Bikeshice angeht, bloß bei dem woraufs eigentlich ankommt, da passiert bei mir nix: das Fahren. Und wegen morgen (München) telefonieren wir nochmal

Gute I-D mit Treffen, hab sogar gestern schon mit Stefan BP telefoniert, und mit ihm den Sonntag spätnachmittag mal vorabgemerkt. Werd aber heut nachmittag mal noch ne E-Mail verteilen. Wär doch auch mal ein Anlass, dass sich der Hartkor-A und du mal (vernünftig) auseinanderkaspert, oder  

@phelow: nope


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. November 2005)

jep Agent klingt gut So abend.
Bedenke aber zuviele Köche verderben den Brei und wir sollten wenn wir vorplanen nur die innovativen Köpfe und Rider in die Planung einbeziehen.
die Crew wie immer nur noch um 2 mal Stefan und Leppi erweitert. Von dennen können wir davon ausgehen das die Herzblut mit in die Strecke einbringen, und net irgendwelche anderen interessen dahinterstehen als des eigene Riden.
Womit wir auch zum Pkt. Haarkur A. kommen. Genau mit dem will ich nichts zu tun haben, geschweige denn was bauen.
Grund: keine Riding Skills, weder in KK noch sonst wo aktiv und des schlimmste mit ihm kann man anscheinend net kommunizieren weil der schreibt lieber Mails an dritte etc. 
Ich will halt mit Leuten was machen dennen des echt wichtig ist was sie da machen, die Spass dran haben und bei dennen das fahren, neben SEX und Essen das einzige ist was sie brauchen. Und z.B. grad der RexSL lebt des Biken und mit solchen will ich was machen.    

wegen München, Agent hast voll recht gehabt hoch ansteckend :kotz: 
und jetzt gestern abend hats mei Freundin erwischt...wir wollen umbedingt und hoffen mal das es morgen geht.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. November 2005)

@Wotan und die anderen Lumberjacks.

ehrlich gesagt mir fehlt noch das richtige Konzept wie des Ding dann letztendlich auszusehen hat...muss noch weng grübel bzw. träumen

@phelow: Jesus


----------



## Der Agent (17. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> zuviele Köche verderben den Brei



Seh ich genauso aber wir haben ja nur einen dabei. wuhahahahaha   



			
				Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan und Leppi..., die Herzblut mit in die Strecke einbringen...



Dito.



			
				Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Haarkur A. schreibt lieber Mails an dritte etc.



Geb ich dir in gewisser Weise auch recht, sowas kann man auch Aug in Aug oder telefonisch miteinander regeln. Aber es existieren verschieden Grundvoraussetzungen. Ich will auch auf keinen Fall Partei ergreifen, bin aber der Meinung, dass gerade jetzt, wo die Arbeit anfängt, man eher gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen sollte, anstatt gleich am Anfang zu separieren. Überhaupt is ja auch gar nicht raus, ob der gute Mann überhaupt Lust und Zeit hat, planerisch tätig zu werden. Aber ich bin kein Freund sowas im Forum zu diskutieren, sonst stehts morgen wieder in der Zeitung   
Und Ridingskills hab ich auch keine    aber Leidenschaft   



			
				Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> grad der RexSL lebt des Biken


Das unterschreib ich dir glatt...





			
				Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> wegen München, ...wir wollen umbedingt und hoffen mal das es morgen geht.


Jo, wär saugeil, bin wieder fitter und auf jeden Fall in M. Außerdem würd sich meine Lady mal freun, mit euch was zu unternehmen. Hoff nur, dass man in den Laden ohne Hemd und Lackschuh reinkommt, weil so ne Art kleiner Bruder vom P1 is. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, Cola und Salzstängchen helfen Wunder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock!ngShanghai (21. November 2005)

So Kollegen, 
ich bin ziemlich gestoked von dem was da entstanden is ...
Konnte da ja leider nicht wirklich viel dazubeitragen!
Aber da hat der Agent sein Organisationstalent mal wieder voll ausgelebt!
Ich hoffe, dass der ganze Spass noch ganz zu Ende kommt und dann auch von Anfang an in den Erhalt der Strecke inve$tiert wird...
Nicht das in zwei Jahren (when i'll be back!) nur noch Asche rumsteht...

Ich werd in der Zwischenzeit das chinesische Hinterland auschecken; und euch wenns interessantes gibt auf dem Laufenden halten...

Vielleich bring ich ja bei meinem nächsten Heimat-Besuch schon den neuen 
MonKeyIsLand - CustomMAde -Dirter mit   die Kontakte zu den lokalen Rahmenherstellern sind grade am entstehen...

greetz to All
see ya soon

thX
rock!ng


----------



## Der Agent (21. November 2005)

Ja sauber, der rockende Chinese is auch am Start. Hier bist du goldrichtig, um die Line F-Zero-Shanghai zu halten. Greets 2 the East!


----------



## p3-rida (21. November 2005)

hiho,

na vom shanghai-bob hört man auch mal wieder was  freut mich
schau dass du wieder heimkommst und dich aufs bike schwingst, is bei mir nämlich auch schon wieder längst überfällig.

greetz

stefan


----------



## P4Nane (26. November 2005)

Hab hier paar bilder von der eröffnung war echt geil vorallem die besoffnen kiddis^^

































(seat grab von hinten ala Jesus)


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (30. November 2005)

coole Fotos


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. Dezember 2005)

check mal aus was ich entdeckt habe:  
http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nach...9xkq8wgno8*r&Seite=Lokales&SeiteSub=Forchheim

wenn die Stadt da unten baut und die alten Hütten evtl. abreisst, krallen wir uns des Holz und bauen unseren Wallride bzw. wir nehmen gleich ne ganze Wand von d. Hütte.  

Agent kannst ja mal Anfragen was die genau vorhaben

Greetz


----------



## Rock!ngShanghai (10. Dezember 2005)

GuteNabend! ihr grashüpfer


----------



## LittleDevil16 (11. Dezember 2005)

Oh mann bleibt ma alle locker!!!!!Wir können doch froh sein das wir überhaupt so viele Dirt Trails in Franken haben ,müssen ja nicht alle gleich gebaut sein!!!
Ich denk ihr solltet das Kriegsbeil begraben und jeder sollte Spaß haben wo auch immer er fahren möchte...Und deshalb:
KEEP THE DIRT CLEAN!!!!!RIDE ON!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2005)

fyah schrieb:
			
		

> fährst du a bmx?


mit klickpedale?


----------



## FBC Palmer (13. Dezember 2005)

einmal wenn der Thread boomt kommen so Kasper und meinen sie müssen Accounts löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gustavm (14. Dezember 2005)

stimmt hast recht mei Freund


----------



## FBC Palmer (14. Dezember 2005)

vorallem weils ja gar kan Grund gab...

mein Gott bei uns sind halt die Sitten weng rauher, als bei den Flachland PC Mongos.


----------



## gustavm (14. Dezember 2005)

der Meinung bin ich auch!


----------



## MasterChris (14. Dezember 2005)

also... versteht mich nicht falsch, aber der thread fing so schön an und endete mit terminen für schlägerein und wilden beschimpfungen, dafür ist das forum sicherlich nicht gedacht.
habt ihr euch jetzt gegenseitig aufs maul gehauen ???


----------



## gustavm (14. Dezember 2005)

ja am anfang wars ein schöner thread !Aber dann halt............naja wens sche macht!


----------



## FBC Palmer (14. Dezember 2005)

der Thread ist immer noch schön!

nein der Typ war zu blöd den Weg zu finden oder war einfach zu feige, bei dem Spack auch irgendwie klar. 
Ich persönlich finde des gar net so schlecht sich mal zu kloppen, wenn man sich dannach auch wieder verträgt.  
Und jetzt kommt mir net mit sowas ist asozial o. so. Wenn ihr das findet dürft ihr kein Boxen mehr anschauen etc. 
Früher hat man des auch so geregelt, normal. Und ich mein Moralapostel schön und gut, dann fangt aber nicht bei mir an (ich bin unbelehrbar) sondern frag dich mal was z.B. täglich im Irak abgeht wo angeblich so zivilisierte Menschen Kinder, Frauen etc. erschiessen und wenn du Pech hast wirst auch vom CIA entführt und gefoltert. Sowas find ich schlimm und net ne Meinungsverschiedenheit im Forum.

Und was ich am allerschlimmsten find, sind irgendwelche Admins die meinen Rex u. Palmers Account zu löchschen und nichtmal in der Lage sind auf E-Mails zu reagieren....naja vielleicht seh ich ja mal so nen Held mit sein IBC Trikot mal bei nem Rennen oder so, dann fahr ich ihn erstmal am Start des Schaltwerk krum...und wenn er fragt warum kriegt er auch keine Antwort.

wenn`s euch  danach besser geht STASI  könnt ihr mir den Account auch gleich löschen...soviel dann zur freien Meinungsäusserung


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. Dezember 2005)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn`s euch  danach besser geht STASI  könnt ihr mir den Account auch gleich löschen...soviel dann zur freien Meinungsäusserung



...  sowas habe ich auch gerade auf die zabotrails geschrieben, aber bevor ich das hier gelesen habe... ich denke einfach, dass der typ es genau auf dich abgesehen hatte, denn er/sie wusste, wo und womit er dich treffen kann. es war echt nicht die feine art, irgendwelchen leuten ihren platz madig zu machen. jeder so gut er kann und ich finde was ihr das hingebaut habt (legal) - auch eure ganzen geheim und fastgeheimplätze - ist irre. 

es ist doch besser die jungs vertreiben sich mit buddeln und bauen die zeit als sich wirklich zu kloppen! man kann meinungsverschiedenheiten aufm rad austragen (und das hätte ich gern gesehen wie animal stehengelassen wird).

aber shaun: lass gut sein mit schimpfen. das bringt nix. mach lieber weiter so und bau ein paar schöne sachen in franken!

Wotan


----------



## FBC Palmer (14. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ...  sowas habe ich auch gerade auf die zabotrails geschrieben, aber bevor ich das hier gelesen habe... ich denke einfach, dass der typ es genau auf dich abgesehen hatte, denn er/sie wusste, wo und womit er dich treffen kann. es war echt nicht die feine art, irgendwelchen leuten ihren platz madig zu machen. jeder so gut er kann und ich finde was ihr das hingebaut habt (legal) - auch eure ganzen geheim und fastgeheimplätze - ist irre.
> 
> es ist doch besser die jungs vertreiben sich mit buddeln und bauen die zeit als sich wirklich zu kloppen! man kann meinungsverschiedenheiten aufm rad austragen (und das hätte ich gern gesehen wie animal stehengelassen wird).
> 
> ...




ja bei dem Thema kann man mich treffen, aber primitiver gehts gar net, wenn ich jemanden net pack etc. dann sag ich ihm des persönlich. Ich wollt ja radeln aber villeicht kann er des ja net und musste auf ne andere Disziplin ausweichen die er anscheinend nochweniger beherrscht denn sonst währe er ja gekommen. 
Und dieses hintenrum ist in dem Land eh überall zufinden Büro etc. jeder alles wird versucht von anderen schlecht zureden...aber keiner hat den Mut überhaupt einen mal direkt persönlich die Meinung zu sagen. Vor solchen Leuten hab ich dann auch Respekt auch wenn sie Kritik vortragen. Hauptsache net hintenrum...gilt auch für Admins 


jep Wotan...so isses


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist auch der Kommentar: "Federweg braucht kein Mensch. Findet alles nur im Kopf statt" mit untergegangen.
Darauf wollt ich ja noch antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (15. Dezember 2005)

ich habs vom "animal" auch nicht unbedingt toll gefunden hier das erste mal im beitrag gleich alles schlecht zu machen und fett rumzumaulen.
Kritik ist immer gut, aber das was der abgezogen hat war alles andere als die feine art.

früher hät ich mich mit dem auch gleich getroffen um es rauszuprügeln,
aber ich bin mit dem alter auch ruhiger geworden, leider  
früher ist das alles noch gegangen, heute muss man angst haben das irgendwelche mamis oder papis von denen kids einen verklagen, weil der kleine brave bubi was auf die fresse bekommen hat... 
aber schlägerein o.ä. ist ja hier nicht das thema!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist auch der Kommentar: "Federweg braucht kein Mensch. Findet alles nur im Kopf statt" mit untergegangen.
> Darauf wollt ich ja noch antworten


ja und warum tuste dann nicht drauf antworten???


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Mittlerweile is die Luft raus und der Zug abgefahren.

Allerdings kannst Dir ja vorstellen, dass ich da ne andere Überzeugung hab.
Jedoch is mein Einsatzgebiet auch nen anderes.
Oder würdest Du auch behaupten, dass beim DH fahren Federweg nur Kopfsache ist?

Für XC kann man so gut Gewicht sparen und die 80 mm am Hinterbau reißens auch nicht raus und dafür lieber nen anständigen Reifen montieren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile is die Luft raus und der Zug abgefahren.
> 
> Allerdings kannst Dir ja vorstellen, dass ich da ne andere Überzeugung hab.
> Jedoch is mein Einsatzgebiet auch nen anderes.
> ...



ey brauchste aerger oder was mann! passt auf eure, DH-fluppen kommen doch keinen berg hoch. XC rules !! Gewicht sparen mit einem 3kg AKKU- da lach ich doch! schnall mir mein rechtes bein aufn rücken und ihr habt immernoch keine chance!!
FEDERWEG? Wer gut aufn rad sitzt, braucht nich mal vorne ne M...feder -- alles kopfsache - alder !


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> passt auf eure, DH-fluppen kommen doch keinen berg hoch.


Deswegen sinds ja auch DH-flupen   
*D* own*H* ill   
nix bergauf. 
Find ich eh albern, wenn man mit nem DHler im Wald rumeiert. Hat man ja nix mehr vom Spaß, da daß Radl alles wegbügelt



> FEDERWEG? Wer gut aufn rad sitzt, braucht nich mal vorne ne M...feder -- alles kopfsache - alder !


Willst das mal auf ner anständige Strecke testen  

Frei von Emotionen ist der Beitrag aber nich wirklich 
Zum bergauffahren brauchst klar kein Federweg. Wenns Dir nur darum geht, geb ich Dir recht, dass Federweg vernachlässigbar ist. Da bin ich mit meim Rennrad auch schneller als mitn DHler.

Wollte keines Falls ne Diskussione XCler vs DHler vom Zaun brechen.
So wie Du schreibst, dass Du mit angebundenem Bein schneller Bergauf bist als ich mit meinem DHler, binn ich locker zweimal so schnell auf ner DH Strecke wie z.B. in Bischofsmais bergab. Aber das ist auch kein gültiger Vergleich. Ist als würde nen BMXer zu nem Rennradler sagen, dass er mit seinem BMX schneller als der Rennradler auf ner BMXbahn sein und deshalb der bessere Radler.

Wollter nur der Verallgemeinerung wiedersprechen.


----------



## FBC Palmer (16. Dezember 2005)

sind wir froh das der Wotan noch nicht das Fully für sich entdeckt hat...ich war auch immer voll der Gegner von dem Federwegszeugs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Dezember 2005)

@batman: das war doch alles nur spass !!! ich dachte du lässt dich auch zum schimpfen verleiten.....

ich sag immer: jedem tierchen sein plaisirchen...... deshalb jede anwendung hat sein eigenes rad und das ist gut so. in der neuen bike ist bspw. ein 16m tiefer gapsprung, den ohne federn und den typen hätts noch mehr zerblasen.


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2005)

> das war doch alles nur spass !!! ich dachte du lässt dich auch zum schimpfen verleiten.....


Nu kann ichs ja sagen   
"Denk mir jedesmall bei den ersten Antiegen am Nightride,
scheiß XCschwuchteln, scheiß gehetze hier"  
"Bei der nächten Kurve hau ich ab"  

Mit der Zeit legt sichs dann aber immer wieder.


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Dezember 2005)

War vorhin in Forchheim mir mal die Strecke ansehen.
Echt klasse was ihr da gebaut habt.
Für jeden was dabei und mit viel Mühe modelliert.


----------



## p3-rida (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo, p3 rida!


----------



## p3-rida (9. Januar 2006)

dann fahr hal mal widda dei bike!!!


----------



## Ken****Barbie (9. Januar 2006)

was fahren wir für ein Bike???


----------



## MasterChris (10. Januar 2006)

ich weis nicht  ...
ich will zwar überall, so gut es geht, in jeden Thread mitschreiben, aber entweder ich bin um die Zeit etwas alkoholisiert  oder ihr schreibt wirklich nur "insidershit" wo ein aussenstehender nicht mehr mit kommt?!?!


----------



## Der Agent (15. Januar 2006)

So Herrschaften, der Threat is wohl etwas entgleist, deswegen will ich mal auf die Projekte für 2006 hinweisen: 

- Dirtline ausbauen
- Racetrack geringfügig korrigieren
- Pump-Track
- Slopestyle - Planung und Umsetzung
- Bauwagen und -werkzeug beschaffen
- evtl. Race
- evtl. Homepage

Nach einem Gespräch mit Shaun sollte sich der Stab mal zum Austausch treffen bis Ende Januar. Zeitmäßig -wenn die Witterung mitspielt - würde ich das alles nach den Osterferien abgeschlossen haben. 

Und wer meint, dass es unsere Strecke dissen muss,

a) dann soll er beweisen, dass SEINE besser ist
b) statt zu dissen uns mit der Schaufel in der Hand zeigen, wie s ausschauen soll´

Word!


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (6. Februar 2006)

säs leutz!!!! 
kann man bei euch scho widda dirten oder sind die DIRTS noch im Winterschlaf?? Wir würden samstag vll mal vorbei kommen!!! UND wieder DIRTEN!!!!
Sagt mal bescheid!!!


----------



## frontlinepunk (23. April 2006)

wie isset, wenn man vom bahnhof kommt? ist das einfach zu finden, mitm bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0hn (25. April 2006)

FBC Palmer schrieb:
			
		

> der Thread ist immer noch schön!
> 
> nein der Typ war zu blöd den Weg zu finden oder war einfach zu feige, bei dem Spack auch irgendwie klar.
> Ich persönlich finde des gar net so schlecht sich mal zu kloppen, wenn man sich dannach auch wieder verträgt.
> ...


dann machts doch bike2bike unter einander aus der sieger bekommt das bike vom andern


----------



## frontlinepunk (13. Mai 2006)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> wie isset, wenn man vom bahnhof kommt? ist das einfach zu finden, mitm bike?


danke für die freundliche antwort...


----------



## Der Agent (13. Mai 2006)

Sorry. Eigentlich isses nicht kompliziert, aber mit dem Rad schon weit, ca. 4km. Vom BHF aus gehts nach rechts, neben der Straße die Adenaueralle entlang bis zur E-Center-Kreuzung. Dort biegst du nach rechts ab Richtung FO Nord und von da gehts immer geradeaus. An der BP-Tankstelle weiter geradeaus auf dem Radweg über die Autobahn, am Tierheim vorbei, am Kanal entlang, der Straße folgend links über die Schleuse und bei den Beachvolleyballfeldern rechts rein. Da bist.


----------



## dirty_sanchez (15. Mai 2006)

korrektur zur wegbeschreibung vom Agenten:
es ist keine BP sondern eine ARAL. sonnst stimmt alles.

PS: die 2te line wurde von mad marc und mir bearbeitet. mal schaun, wie sie jetzt geht...


----------



## frontlinepunk (18. Mai 2006)

vielen lieben dank... muss mir das nämlich unbedingt mal angucken, was ihr da so fabriziert habt


----------



## dirty_sanchez (19. Mai 2006)

falls das wetter heut passt wird wieder gebaut. wir wollen ein paar kleine ausbesserungen vornehmen. wer sich gerne beteiligen will ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## frontlinepunk (19. Mai 2006)

würd ich gern ;-) hab lange nichts mehr gebaut...  aber dieses we sieht schlecht aus.... gaaaaanz schlecht


----------



## FO-mega Local (22. August 2007)

ich war heute mal auf der Strecke, die ist ja echt in misserabelen Zustand.
Überall Unkraut und Müll, echt schlimm!!!

Wollt den Thread ausserdem mal wieder rauskrammen.


----------



## Grave247 (4. Juni 2008)

OK da ich die Nacht zu keinem Schlaf kam, stöberte ich etwas durchs Forum und fand dieses Thema.
Zwar etwas alt und schon mal von FO-mega aufgewärmt , aber ich wärms gleich nochmal auf.
Die "Strecke" (ich setz es mal vorsichtig in Anführungszeichen) kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Naja als kurz entschlossen heute früh ins Auto gesetzt mit der Knipse und mal die "Strecke" angeschaut. Seht selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (6. Juni 2008)

hui...

als ich mal da war (2006) sah es aber schöner aus


----------



## Salkcin (18. Juni 2008)

hi, also nicht falsch verstehen, aber für mich schaut des mehr nach wiese als nach dirtpark aus... dachte der soll erneuert werden


----------



## Priest0r (18. Juni 2008)

Salkcin schrieb:


> hi, also nicht falsch verstehen, aber für mich schaut des mehr nach wiese als nach dirtpark aus... dachte der soll erneuert werden



vom denken passiert aber nix, hingehen und machen...


----------



## Grave247 (18. Juni 2008)

Genau, es ist mehr ein Wiese...  und wie FO-mega schon mal schrieb liegt auch einiges an Müll rum.


----------

